
Cloudflare Ordered to Expose YTS, Showbox, and Popcorn Time Site 'Operators' - aravindhsriram
https://torrentfreak.com/cloudflare-ordered-to-expose-yts-showbox-and-popcorn-time-site-operators-180919/
======
adam12
Well, now I know about YTS and Showbox...

~~~
guessmyname
Indeed, _" Streisand Effect"_ [1] is strong with this one.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect)

------
nailer
The Yiffy Torrents guys have an office in Shoreditch London they used to
verify their identity on their website via an EV certs. I don't know why they
don't start there - the street address is/was literally inside their
certificate. And yes they're there, it's a coworking space and they recieve
postal mail there.

~~~
justinclift
Hmmm, sounds like they went with a competitor instead of using your certsimple
then?

~~~
nailer
Ooh conspiracy theory! It could be that I like inspecting certificate org
details and seeing if anyone had mississued anything, and I live in London
(Ozone coffee nearby is pretty neat) so wandering by was convenient. But
you're right: jealous over a few quid, George Soros, the globalists and I have
decided to leak this info that, er, is in Yiffy's certificate already. Emoji
thumbs up.

~~~
justinclift
Heh Heh Heh, k.

It's just unusual - from what I've seen - to directly give pointers for
locating some group in the physical world, specifically to bring harm to them
IRL. :/

~~~
nailer
There's a lot of coworking spaces in Shoreditch, but more to the point, they
already published the address themselves to anyone who clicked the lock in
their browser.

------
xanth
How doable is a anonymous ipfs torrent tracker?

~~~
georgyo
Ipfs is very cool, but is not anonymous nor is a goal of the project.

~~~
cmsj
[https://github.com/ipfs/notes/issues/37](https://github.com/ipfs/notes/issues/37)
is one possible solution to anonymous IPFS.

------
zacwest
Is there an advantage to filing this in Hawaii? Seems like an unexpected venue
choice.

~~~
pwned1
In looking at dockets from that plaintiff (Venice PI), they have filed dozens,
if not hundreds, of suits across the country. This just happens to be one case
in Hawaii.

[https://www.courtlistener.com/?q=venice+pi&type=r&type=r&ord...](https://www.courtlistener.com/?q=venice+pi&type=r&type=r&order_by=score+desc&page=1)

------
pbreit
"it is likely that the requested information will be handed over"

I would say the opposite at this point. Cloudflare has a track record of
sticking to its principles and has demonstrated a willingness to defend them
in court.

~~~
cloakandswagger
What principles? I can't find a mission statement or list of principles on
their site, and it wasn't long ago that Cloudflare joined GoDaddy and others
in shutting down the Daily Stormer -- one of the principles of a CDN might be
supporting a free and open internet, but that isn't supported by their
actions.

~~~
cannonedhamster
While I agree with you in principle, they aren't _required_ to host content
that they don't want to. They certainly shouldn't be actively shutting down
content, however that's not the same as declining to host content. I'm
somewhat surprised that a conservative network hasn't been established to
support the White Power, Alex Jones, Gab types of places. It would seem to be
at the minimum a viable business for a niche audience.

------
jiveturkey
I don't have a problem with this. From the sounds of it, these 'operators' are
distributing copyrighted content, which is illegal in many jurisdictions. IOW,
they are party to the violation, not merely indices or what-not.

The fact that CF itself is not considered party to these violations (under
DMCA) is a good thing.

~~~
bigtech
Someone correct me here, but as I understand it, the torrent file itself is
not the content. It is metadata about the content, and thus it can be shared
without copyright violation. Using the torrent file, on the other hand, might
very well be illegal.

~~~
stronglikedan
As I understand it, uploading copyrighted content is illegal, but downloading
isn't. So, if you don't disable uploading (or sharing) while downloading in
your torrent client, then you are committing a crime when you download
copyrighted content, since you are sharing it with other clients.

